# Express Holiday Looks



## Geek2 (Oct 31, 2011)

The Express Holiday Catalog is here! Here are few looks from the catalog. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Oct 31, 2011)

oooh I really like that second dress on the bottom


----------



## deardenise (Oct 31, 2011)

lovee the metallic threading on the last dress


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Oct 31, 2011)

I love those dresses!


----------



## perfectlyem (Nov 2, 2011)

Wow, I'm loving the sparkly purple dress, it would be perfect for new years!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Nov 2, 2011)

Fist thought: I wish I was a thin girl. LOL!

Second thought: That purple dress in the middle. Mine. LOL!


----------



## ormosporter (Nov 20, 2011)

I love those dresses too!


----------

